# 3# of Shrimp & Asparagus



## kwats4 (May 28, 2012)

Grilling this evening.


----------



## racincowboy (May 28, 2012)

Looks great so far cant wait to see the finished product. I love shrip and asparagus. Never thought of putting them together though.


----------



## kwats4 (May 28, 2012)

Sorry, did not even think about pic's! We just downed it!! Mmmmm good! lol


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2012)




----------



## shoneyboy (May 28, 2012)

Sorry, but


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2012)




----------



## kwats4 (May 30, 2012)

Sorry guy's! We just Dogged It Out!!


----------



## shoneyboy (May 30, 2012)

Looks like you are going to have to do it all over again just to take pictures this time......


----------

